# What's causing this?



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

Ive read gulastra plume is an expression of sabino. Ive never ween genetic evidence though. Buy her and test her just so we know the answer!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Baby flaxen. it will grow out.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Baby flaxen. it will grow out.





Aw too bad!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Didn't someone suggest no more pics of minis because it brings out the "I want it" emotions in everyone. That little black is a doll and a little voice inside me says I should have it.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Extreme cuteness is causing it!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Haha okay. And lol, not sure if this is a good thing or bad thing, but minis don't bring out the 'i want it' in me lol, only full size horses do


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Haha okay. And lol, not sure if this is a good thing or bad thing, but minis don't bring out the 'i want it' in me lol, only full size horses do


Famous last words. I used to say the same thing! :lol:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Even Pistol wants to know how you can say no to someone as cute as he is!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> Didn't someone suggest no more pics of minis because it brings out the "I want it" emotions in everyone. That little black is a doll and a little voice inside me says I should have it.


No NO, I want that delightful little doll! :lol:


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Lol ok I CAN'T say no to Pistol... And ESPECIALLY not Sugarfoot from the tv show Heartland :3


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Baby flaxen. it will grow out.


Not to steal or hijack the thread but do you think it is the same with this one? We're hoping the "highlights" on the sides will stay. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Herdof2 (Nov 24, 2012)

Pistol is such a great name for him!! Oh I want him too - lol he's a doll


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Lol naw just a few little ones


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Usandpets - IMPO that will probably grow out.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

I saw a beautiful half Canadian filly for sale who was black with a white tail. How can you tell if it will grow out black or is it possible that it will remain white? Is a genetics test the only way?


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Captain Evil said:


> I saw a beautiful half Canadian filly for sale who was black with a white tail. How can you tell if it will grow out black or is it possible that it will remain white? Is a genetics test the only way?


I'd base it on whether or not there's a genetic cause for it- most genes that would cause a white tail show other signs as well. I'd expect silver to affect the mane as well as the tail; "frosting" would only be on buckskin or dun dilutes (and since babies often have dun-like primitive markings that later shed out, you'd have to verify a parent carries dun to be a possibility); a pinto pattern would likely have white elsewhere on the body as well. There are always exceptions to the rule (like a gulastra plume) but that's pretty rare.

Depending on the age of the horse, gray could also cause a lighter tail without other obvious signs. I saw a ~3 y/o when I was horse shopping that looked solid black except for the bottom of his tail- it was a really cool effect, like he had a whitish extension in his tail. On closer inspection you could see some white hairs on his face. Turns out he was going gray, but at a much slower rate than most horses!


----------

